# Տեղեկատվական Տեխնոլոգիաներ (ՏՏ) > Հեռահաղորդակցություն > Համակարգչային ցանցեր >  samba

## david

Ողջույն
Այսպիսի մի խնդիր է առաջացել samba - ի հետ: Suse Linux - ում samba -ով , Windows համակարգչից  ֆայլեր են գցվում լինուկսի վրա, սկզբից ամեն ինչ նորմալ աշխատում էր, բայց մի որոշ ժամանակ հետո պրոբլեմը առաջացավ, հենց փորձում եմ գցել 2.5-3GB ֆայլ, ժամանակը գրում է 154 րոպե,  հետաքրքիրն այն է որ ֆայլը վերջ ի վերջո տեղ է հասնում, սակայն մեծամասամբ գրում է որ ռեսուրսները չեն հերիքում: Ինչ ռեսուրսի մասին է խոսքը, windows մեքենքյի թե linux - ի
Եթե հանդիպել եք նման բանի հուշեք խնդրում եմ ինչպես կարելի է լուծել խնդիրը:
ևս մեկ հարց հնարավոր է հետևել լինուկս մեքենայի վիճակին ֆայլ գցելու ժամանակ

----------

